# Buttermilk brined cut up chicken  - w/qview



## chisoxjim (Sep 19, 2009)

Tonights dinner is one of my favorite chicken recipes for the smoker. I am doing a buttermilk brined chicken. I purchased (2) whole chickens, and cut them up into sections. Kept the wings, and legs intact, and split the breasts.

The brine is:


.

Put the chicken pieces in the marinade around 8:00 this a.m., and will le tthem get about 8 hours in it before I rinse the chicken, and apply a rub before smoking. Gonna use hickory.











more pics to follow as dinner time approaches.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 19, 2009)

Really interesting brine solution.  I'm smoking a few things tomorrow and this has definitely caught my attention, can't wait to see how they turn out because I might have to give this a try.


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks,

I have done this one before(ill post the link below), I used chicken wings the last time. I cut back on the salt a little, and increased the brining time to about 8 hours this time. I really want that buttermilk kick.

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=79392


----------



## pignit (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## fire it up (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for the link, those wings you did looked amazing, just jotted down a few things I don't have on hand (like buttermilk and green onions) so I can give this a try.
I'm guessing you used your own rub to coat them with?


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 19, 2009)

Last time I used a store bought Mccormick rub that I added some things to(curry powder, etc).  Today I am using my own rub(I have been working on rub ingredients lately).  

I just make sure to rinse the brine off before putting the rub on, and smoking(cuts down on the saltiness).


----------



## bigtrain74 (Sep 19, 2009)

Jim, the buttermilk chicken is always a great way to do chicken. I love it! Can't wait to see the reat...


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok so chickens are 88 cents a pound for pre cut fryers this weekend.  What temp are you smoking these? Are you finishing them with broiling for skin, or just bumping the temps to get good skin, or dont care about the skin?


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 19, 2009)

I am planning on around 250 degrees, 

I like crisp skin, and the rub, and the buttermilk have enough sugars/fat in them crisp skin happens @ that temp.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 19, 2009)

I'll be looking forward also to how this one turns out. I have heard of marinating in buttermilk but thay was for fring chicken and even venison to take out the gamey flavor. But I'll check back for sure.


----------



## rivet (Sep 19, 2009)

Great sounding recipe! Are you using store bought buttermilk, and if so...what kind? Lo-fat, no fat...just wondering how they work in your recipe.

Buttermilk fried chicken is an all time favorite here and your recipe sounds really good.


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 19, 2009)

I think it was deans buttermilk,  just regular store bought.

on the smoker now topped with some jalapenos.  actually also threw on some rib tips which should be ready soon.

a buttemilk brine for fried chix is the way to go as well.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 19, 2009)

You twisted my arm enough 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Went out and picked up some buttermilk and green onions (have all the other ingredients) and a pack of drumsticks, gonna give this a try tomorrow while the brisket is going.
Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm doing some buttermilk chicken this weekend too, something I saw on Emeril Green on Planet Green - marinade the cut up chicken pieces overnight in buttermilk and "Emeril's Essence", take out and dredge in flour with "Emeril's Essence", dip in milk and melted butter mixture and roll in lightly crushed corn flakes, bake at 375° for 40 min.  It looked good on TV!  Making it for the first home Cowboys/Giants game in the new Arlington Stadium, having the younger son and granddaughter Emily over!


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 20, 2009)

BoooYa baby!  .78 cents a pound for two cut up fryers.  Thank you late shift meat guy! Got them brining now!  Look forward to seeing your cook times so I can estimate tomorrows dinner bell


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe Jim, waiting on final Qview...


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 20, 2009)

he are the finished pics.   The chicken was in the brine for 8 hours, then rinsed, patted dry, and out in the fridge uncovered for about an hour.  Patted dry again, and rub applied to both sides.  The GOSM was around 250 degrees, and I scattered some sliced jalapenos on tp of the chicken.

Smoked a little over 2 hours(oak, & cherry), the skin was crisp, and the meat was juicy, and packed with flavor.  I had my chicken in taco form with some cole slaw I made on top.  Really nice dinner, and alot of leftovers.

rinsed:


rubbed:


q-view:




finished:




chicken "taco" with fresh slaw, smoked jalapeno:


thanks for looking.


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 20, 2009)

I just pulled a batch out of the MES. This is a real winner of a recipe. I did a few things different, but kept with the main theme. I used Tony Chachere's for the "rub" in the brine, and did a light shake on the chicken after the rinse with a sprinkle of black pepper. I also boiled all the spice, garlic, and onion components in 1 cup of water. Used 1 Tbsp of Habenero sauce instead of 1/4 cup of hot sauce (It's what I had on hand). Once it was all boiled to incorperate all the flavors into the brine, I put it into a pitcher with 1 cup of cold water and 1/4 cup ice. Mixed till cool, and added 1 quart of the full fat buttermilk. Added the brine to the 2 cut up chickens and brined overnight in the fridge for 12 hours. Smoked 2 hours at 250 to 260 with just a touch of Hickory. This is one of those recipes that too much heavy flavored smoke like hickory will cover over the great flavors of the brine.  Great flavors, crispy skin, and juicy meat! It will become a family favorite for sure! 

Thank You *chisoxjim *for sharing a great recipe.


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 20, 2009)

those sound like some great adders/variations.  Glad I could provide a base recipe.


----------



## ellymae (Sep 20, 2009)

Another thing to add to my list of things to do. Looking good. Cute little helper you have there.


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks,  she likes to help cook, and I try to encourage her to learn.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 20, 2009)

Guess I'm not the only one trying these out today.
Have about an hour and a half before I can pull them off the SnP, using oak, apple and a bit of hickory.


----------



## rivet (Sep 20, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## brick pig (Oct 6, 2009)

I tried this recipe out on Sunday, and all I can say is "wow."

Smoked with a little apple wood, and at a slightly lower temp than suggested. It was a bit of a chilly day and I had a little trouble maintaining anything above ~240 degrees, but I did the best I could and just increased the cook time a little to compensate. Still some of the best chicken I've ever made.

Many thanks to Chisoxjim for the recipe.


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you liked the chicken.

 I have to thank Gary Wiviott, and his book Low and Slow for the basics of the recipe which I modified to my taste.


----------



## cthomp (Oct 6, 2009)

Dang would this work for my thanksgiving smoked turkey?  

I bet it'd work out well for the fried turkey as well.


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 7, 2009)

Based on some feedback from folks who have done the buttermilk brine for a turkey I am going to do one.  I will do (1) standard stuffed turkey in the oven, and smoke (1) buttermilk brined turkey this year.

Not enough people coming over this year to offer a turducken like I did last year.


----------



## pepeskitty (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your awesome looking chicken.  You guys sure make good food here.   We are going to try this chicken this week,  look forward to tasting this one.  

This place just makes you excited to smoke doesn't it?

Eric & Lora


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 11, 2009)

Points for the creativity of the brine! I'm with Mark B. on this ... always heard that buttermilk made chicken very moist and tender when frying it ... never thought of using it prior to a smoke but am definitely going to try this soon!


----------



## pepeskitty (Oct 17, 2009)

I made these yesterday.  Thanks Jim.  The best tasting chicken I have ever had.  I would recommend this to everyone to try.


----------



## stiffyman (Oct 26, 2009)

Good Monday morning, I took a dabb of this over the weekend, I put a small tukey and a large roasting chicken, in this brine for about 36 hrs, with excellent results smoked with a combo of hickory and apple in my MES, If I had to decide which was better I would have to go with the turkey, both are delicious. next I will try chicken quarters in this brine


----------



## erain (Oct 26, 2009)

looks excellent jim!!! i got to give this a try for sure!!! thanks for sharing and answering all the member questions as well as the nice qview. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





from me!!!!


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks,  I love talkin' food.      
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






The wings I made this weekend were with a midified version of this brine,  alot less salt, and some honey added.   Turned out really good.


----------



## chisoxjim (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks big train,  I have been doing a bunch of bbq(same ol' ribs, abt's, etc..), and got a new smoker, a WSM,(cant use it til x-mas though).


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 17, 2009)

Good deal! My wife won't let me have any new smokers... Kinda sad if you think about it. Im going to attempt either a UDS or another home grown... Not sure yet... My winter project...


----------



## savannahsmoker (Nov 20, 2009)

All the women cooks here in Savannah use buttermilk for fry chicken so I will have to try this idea. Waiting for more pics.


----------



## chisoxjim (Nov 20, 2009)

thats a pretty common practice   a nice soak in the buttermilk before deep frying.   

I am going to pick up a fresh breast or small turkey tomorrow @ a local turkey farm for thanksgiving, and it will get an overnight buttermilk brine the night before thanksgiving & being cooked on the smoker.


----------



## bstordahl (Dec 13, 2009)

I am trying your recipe today, the buttermilk brine smelled awesome. I have the chicken on the smoker right now I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 13, 2009)

please do,  I bet youll like it.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





this brine is aweome imho,  I use it on petty much any poultry I smoke nowdays.  Thanks to Gary Wiviott for the base & idea for my version brine..


----------



## azbilldr (Jul 26, 2014)

I looked through several of the posts for Chisoxjim's buttermilk brine recipie but never could find it. There was apost that said it had it, but there was no recepie. Can someone post the actual recepie with the ingredients please?


----------



## beerface (May 14, 2017)

what is the brine recipe? and rub? the first post just has a blank spot after "the brine is:"  for the whole recipe? did this get taken down?


----------



## chilerelleno (May 14, 2017)

beerface said:


> what is the brine recipe? and rub? the first post just has a blank spot after "the brine is:"  for the whole recipe? did this get taken down?


I don't think you're going to get an answer to that question, at least not from the OP who hasn't been online here since '12.
The original date on this thread is '09, the post before yours was '14, and he asked the same question to no avail.

G'luck, maybe an old hand will have it and share.


----------



## DanMcG (May 14, 2017)

Here ya go .... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/79392/buttermilk-brined-chicken-wings-w-qview , 6th post down


----------



## chilerelleno (May 14, 2017)

DanMcG said:


> Here ya go .... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/79392/buttermilk-brined-chicken-wings-w-qview , 6th post down


Wow, that was quick Thumbs Up


chisoxjim said:


> 1/4 cup warm water(to disolve the rub, salt, and brown sugar
> 1/4 cup kosher salt
> 1/4 cup bown sugar
> 1/4 cup rub
> ...


----------



## DanMcG (May 14, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> G'luck, maybe an old hand will have it and share.



Us old hands are good for somethin....:biggrin:


----------



## shyzabrau (May 14, 2017)

Note: earlier in this thread, in reference to his first attempt (reposted just above), he said, 

"I cut back on the salt a little, and increased the brining time to about 8 hours this time. I really want that buttermilk kick."


----------

